# Some wooden coffee scoops



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

The first is made out of Gaboon ebony; 3” long.

The next is out of golden amboyna burl; 6” long. 

The third is birdseye maple; 4” long.

And the last is chechen burl; 3.5” long.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2019)

Gorgeous selection of woods! How long does it take you to carve one of these? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Gorgeous selection of woods! How long does it take you to carve one of these? Chuck


Thanks Chuck. Each of those probably took 4 or 5 hrs once you include sanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 18, 2019)

Sean, what do you carve with? That is really awesome work man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Sean, what do you carve with? That is really awesome work man!


Thanks Josh! I’m actually using a flexible shaft dremel. I was about to spring for a foredom, as I had one in the past, but have found the dremel is more than enough with these smaller works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 18, 2019)

Absolutely in love with that last one ...would love to see a how to one day

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2019)

Crazy cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Absolutely in love with that last one ...would love to see a how to one day


Thanks, I really like that one too, a little play on traditional claw foot furniture. I could try to document the process for one. 

This one is done out of amboyna burl, it’s still in process.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Crazy cool!


Thank you, I really appreciate that!


----------



## rocky1 (May 18, 2019)

Yeah, I need to carve one like that last one for the wife. She's not functional until the coffee pot is on in the morning, and only marginally functional until it's done and in her cup. 

Wife before coffee!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, I need to carve one like that last one for the wife. She's not functional until the coffee pot is on in the morning, and only marginally functional until it's done and in her cup.
> 
> Wife before coffee!
> 
> View attachment 166193


You should! I’d love to see it. The real beauty of these is that you don’t need that big of a piece of wood, which is always nice!


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 18, 2019)

I'm going to have to look for some better bits lol!!! The bits I have for my rotary tool would take a week to carve something like that. In amazed at how smooth/consistent they all are, I would love to see you work.

Ive got a couple of small bits that are good for doing inlays and the like but nothing that could hog out material like that, to see work that smooth and you saying it only takes 4 or 5 hours has me stumped as to how you do it lol!

Do you mind sharing exactly what bit/bits you use?

Edited to add...coffee..MMM. My wife literally doesnt speak to me until I have a double espresso in me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (May 18, 2019)

Those look great! Functional art!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> I'm going to have to look for some better bits lol!!! The bits I have for my rotary tool would take a week to carve something like that. In amazed at how smooth/consistent they all are, I would love to see you work.
> 
> Ive got a couple of small bits that are good for doing inlays and the like but nothing that could hog out material like that, to see work that smooth and you saying it only takes 4 or 5 hours has me stumped as to how you do it lol!
> 
> Do you mind sharing exactly what bit/bits you use?


Give me a minute and I’ll take some photos. For roughing out I’ll use kutzall or saburrtooth bits, then move onto carbide burrs. Honestly, dremel makes a lot of really useful bits too. Most of those were done with only a few bits from start to finish, and then hand sanding to 320, or 400.


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

Karl_99 said:


> Those look great! Functional art!


Thank you! Yeah, coffee is so good that it deserves a scoop like this. Haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> I'm going to have to look for some better bits lol!!! The bits I have for my rotary tool would take a week to carve something like that. In amazed at how smooth/consistent they all are, I would love to see you work.
> 
> Ive got a couple of small bits that are good for doing inlays and the like but nothing that could hog out material like that, to see work that smooth and you saying it only takes 4 or 5 hours has me stumped as to how you do it lol!
> 
> ...


Here they are. The four on the bottom are pretty much the only ones I use for the scoops.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## wombat (May 18, 2019)

Wow! you've redefined what I call a scoop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

wombat said:


> Wow! you've redefined what I call a scoop.


Wow, thank you so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## phinds (May 18, 2019)

Really amazing work, Sean. You've got quite a talent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2019)

Those are some way out scoops. You have done great work on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

phinds said:


> Really amazing work, Sean. You've got quite a talent


Thank you for the kind words, I really appreciate it


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Those are some way out scoops. You have done great work on those.


Thank tou so much!


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2019)

I do some small light carving with my Dremel but I need to get some carbide burs for roughing.


----------



## William Tanner (May 18, 2019)

Would be great to watch you carve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Would be great to watch you carve.


I’d recommend either a kutzall or saburrtooth for roughing, then the carbide ones for final shaping. 

ETA: one like the one circled here

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Would be great to watch you carve.


I could try taking a video sometime, but it might be boring. That said, I’m pretty aggressive and operating the tool at max speed can remove material pretty quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2019)

Oh...my.....gosh.
Now these, these are frikkin stupendous. Nicely done.

I just got a fordom! Haven't used it yet, I still have my 2 flexshaft dremels. Apparently it's supposed to be less vibration in hand. Mine always feels like my hand went to sleep after I'm done.

How do you get that first one squared up inside?
File? Chisel? Or just the dremel?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh...my.....gosh.
> Now these, these are frikkin stupendous. Nicely done.
> 
> I just got a fordom! Haven't used it yet, I still have my 2 flexshaft dremels. Apparently it's supposed to be less vibration in hand. Mine always feels like my hand went to sleep after I'm done.
> ...


Thank you! 

I used to have a dremel and really liked it. I’d definitely want one for bigger pieces. 

And for the pyramid one I only used bits to do the hollowing by eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I used to have a foredom and really liked it. I’d definitely want one for bigger pieces.
> 
> And for the pyramid one I only used bits to do the hollowing by eye.



ETA: somehow I really messed up the quoting in this post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road (May 18, 2019)

Oh wow! Very awesome work.


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 18, 2019)

The100road said:


> Oh wow! Very awesome work.


Thanks!


----------



## Wildthings (May 18, 2019)

I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said but "WOW"



SeanPEvans said:


> I could try to document the process for one.


Please please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 18, 2019)

For those of you looking for bits... Amazon is your friend - Pretty extensive line there, 1/4" for die grinders, and 1/8" for moto-tools. 

Picked up this set of Carbide Bits a while back, and although inexpensive they seem to be pretty decent for wood work anyhow.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 19, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> For those of you looking for bits... Amazon is your friend - Pretty extensive line there, 1/4" for die grinders, and 1/8" for moto-tools.
> 
> Picked up this set of Carbide Bits a while back, and although inexpensive they seem to be pretty decent for wood work anyhow.



Do they fit a dremel?


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 19, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> For those of you looking for bits... Amazon is your friend - Pretty extensive line there, 1/4" for die grinders, and 1/8" for moto-tools.
> 
> Picked up this set of Carbide Bits a while back, and although inexpensive they seem to be pretty decent for wood work anyhow.


Those look like they’d be perfect, and a pretty great price as well!


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 19, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Do they fit a dremel?


The 1/8” shank ones are what you’d want for a dremel. The 1/4 for a die grinder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 19, 2019)

Yep, time to order the burr bit. Thats whats missing from my collection. Thanks Sean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Do they fit a dremel?



1/8" chuck and 1/4" chuck, it don't care whose name is on the motor, but yeah the 1/8" fit a Dremel, and a Craftsman. 

Haven't used the 1/4" bits hard on steel, but I have used them a time or two in the die grinder, they stood up well; I was actually pretty impressed, no one grind and toss it because it's shot, they do seem to be quality tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2019)

Beautiful work on these!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 20, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work on these!


Thank you!


----------



## B Rogers (May 20, 2019)

Really nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 20, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Really nice job.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Picked up this set of Carbide Bits a while back, and although inexpensive they seem to be pretty decent for wood work anyhow.



This is the set I got last July, <-- and they still are in decent shape. I have a couple of the burr bits in my cart. Just waiting on a price drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 20, 2019)

Picked up this set of Diamond Burrs in 80 Grit as well, but haven't had much of a chance to play with them. At time of this post, they are on a limited time deal price.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 21, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Picked up this set of Diamond Burrs in 80 Grit as well, but haven't had much of a chance to play with them. At time of this post, they are on a limited time deal price.


Hard to beat that price


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2019)

Yeah at that price if they only survive one job, they're paid for. The set was $11 and change when I bought it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2019)

My burrs just showed up. I apparently ordered 2 instead of 1. Oopsie. Oh well, now I have a back up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 21, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> My burrs just showed up. I apparently ordered 2 instead of 1. Oopsie. Oh well, now I have a back up.


What did you end up getting?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> What did you end up getting?



This..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 21, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> This..


Nice, perfect for hogging out wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2019)

I can't wait to try it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 2, 2019)

Amazing scoops.!!
I have all those bits—- but mine haven’t done anything like those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 2, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Amazing scoops.!!
> I have all those bits—- but mine haven’t done anything like those.


Thank you!


----------

